# Titanfall Xbox One screen Tear



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Is anyone else experiencing screen tear on Titanfall on xbox one?

All other games are running smooth, such as cod ghosts, but Titanfall is full or tear. 

Regards


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Nothing wrong with mine. Runs very smoothly.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Runs fine with me to , I do use a pc gaming monitor though and not a tv.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

What's screen Tear?


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

mally said:


> What's screen Tear?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing

Ive no idea how or what would cause the game from doing it though, could be worth ringing up microsoft


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like i'm not the only one, twitter is full of complaints:

https://twitter.com/search?q=titanfall screen tear&src=typd

Fingers crossed respawn are working on a patch.

Shame really because Battlefield, Ghosts and Fifa play fine.

Regards


----------

